# WoW Martins slingshot



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well Martin said he was sending me something but i didnt expect these 3, when I opened the jiffy bag and these 3 came out i couldnt believe my eyes,
there was 3 of the nicest slingshots ive eveer seen, what Martin does with wood is great, the finsh on them is like glass, you can tell he loves making these by the finish,
ive been shooting these over the weekend and love them all, but i think the credit card one is my fav, when i 1st seen it i thought i dont think i will be able to shoot this one, wrong, i took it up the farm and took 2 magpies out with it no bother,
i was going to do a shooting video but we all know what tin cans getting shot look like,
so i done one of a close up so you can all see his work, im still cant get over how the finish is on all his slingshots, ive tried but get no were near, 
I would just like to thank Martin for them, cheers jeff

PS. they are not my designs so please dont copy please,










the video
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=0Q1VLQUyYpU


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You're right Jeff -- just WOW!!!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Jeff I'm glad you like them, the weather has been lousy here so Ive had plenty of time over the last couple of weeks to make some slingshots.
Cheers, Martin


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

how the bloody ell do you do that to a lump of wood ?..... it's not natural i tell thee





















.... i could make them though, yup, i could sooo make stuff like this















gorgeous cattys.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Work Martin ,you got3 nice slingshot there Jeff .i know only to well how good martins slingshot are finished off your spot on they are so smooth







you got to love his work


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Those are fantastic! Very beautiful.

Chris


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Absolutly stunning!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, Martin's several grades above me for sure. That's a gorgeous trio and even from a picture one can tell he's a real catapult Master. You should be proud that you were gifted with them and Martin also gains by his generosity!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Yeah, Martin's several grades above me for sure. That's a gorgeous trio and even from a picture one can tell he's a real catapult Master. You should be proud that you were gifted with them and Martin also gains by his generosity!


The photos and the video dont do them justice, its the feel, i love them all, i have so many nice slingshots its hard to shoot them all, so every now and then i get the lot out on a clothe and shoot them all, 10 shots each, cheers jeff


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

amazing


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys, your comments are always appreciated.








Martin


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Martin said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys, your comments are always appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i dont know which one i like best, i pick one then a other ha ha, i snapped the farmers tv ariel today trying to hit a crow off his roof today, 
I like the credit card one but yet i like the other 2 ha ha, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys, your comments are always appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you got any video's on you tube Martin,


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys, your comments are always appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you got any video's on you tube Martin,
[/quote]
No, I don't have a video camera. I usually hunt either creeping along the hedge rows after rabbits,
or lamping rats.
Martin


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I like them all but the credit card one I like in particular as I could wear one as a pendant


----------

